# Best metal amp Diezel, Fortin, Soldano, Blackstar 200



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the board. Hoping someone here might be able to help me out some. 

I've been through I don't know how many amps in search for tone. I have always been a Marshall tone guy. My choice for music playing has normally landed me in standard E tuning or maybe Drop D. Since I'm 42 and grew up in the 80's I was always playing Classic Rock to 80's Hard Rock / Metal. Most of this could be covered with Marshall, modded Marshall or similar amps. 

I have recently been playing some Drop C stuff and having fun with it. I will say that I do not play what todays players are calling Metal. No death metal or anything super hard like that. I like metal like Black Label Society, Ozzy (including Gus' work), Killswitch Engage, Metallica, Rob Zombie, Pantera... stuff like that. I'm looking for a really great amp that can cover this stuff. Right now I'm playing a Rivera K Tre' for that ground. It sounds great, but I'm looking for a bit more tight low end. On my short list are these amps listed below. Looking for someone with experience with these that could maybe help.

Diezel Herbert - Already owned 3 of these and hated it, but I only used it for Standard E tuning and it just didn't sound to great IMO for anything I was playing. Now, it's back on the "Might Work" list again. I would just hate to buy another one and have that same pissed off feeling of "what a rip off this amp is". I know I had become an ANTI-Diezel guy after owning 3 and feeling it was WAY overpriced for what it was.

Diezel Einstein - Have a feeling it's similar to the above, but I have seen some clips of some slightly dirty tones that actually didn't sound bad.

Fortin Amps (Meathead, Natas or Bones) - I'm really mostly curious about the Natas and Bones, mostly because of price point. $5K just seems a little ridiculous for an amp. The bones seems much more in the typical Modded Marshall territory with a lot of mids and just THAT tone. Although, if it could really pull off the drop tuned metal and stay tight then that might just be the right choice because it could do it all for me. The Natas sounds KILLER. I'm just worried it won't cover much other than that. That would be A LOT to have in an amp that is good for nothing but that. Another thought was to get a JCM800 and send it to Fortin for the Hulk mods.

Soldano Avenger - This one was not even on the list until I was looking at some clips of some SLO videos and came across some Avenger clips that sounded great. Actually, I was liking them even better than the SLO videos. Seems more aggressive and heavier sounding. 

Soldano SLO100 - I know, I know, this is THE Modded Marshall tone. Lots of mids with a lot of attack and punch to it. Fantastic sounding amp.

Peters Amps - Don't know much, if anything, AT ALL about these. Just started hearing about these and they sound like they're well received and the owners Will Not part with them.

Blackstar Series One 200 - I've got the 100 and the HT-5 and they are cool amps. I was thinking about the 200 since Gus G is playing that for Ozzy and it sounds pretty good. Not sure it's really the quality I'm looking for though. This would be my last choice I believe.

I own many guitars (about 50 or so) that I play. Most all are humbuckers and are all 6 string guitars. Most range from PRS to Les Pauls to Ibanez & EBMM. Right now only one has active pickups. It's a EBMM Luke BFR. I'm thinking about converting one of my others as well.


Sorry for this getting pretty long like a book. I just wanted to try my best to describe what I'm after and kind of what's on my mind. Any qualified help would be appreciated. By qualified I don't mean some kid that's playing through a Line 6 and been drooling over a Mesa Boogie, but hasn't been able to save up enough to get one yet. No offense, everybody has to start somewhere, that's just not the help I'm looking for.

I will say that I am not a freak on guitar. My best friend is a total master freak, so I do know the difference. Therefore, I don't need something that is absolutely unforgiving. 

Thank you for your time.
Todd


----------



## Rook (Jan 3, 2011)

From what you wrote there, I'd go SLO. You've already rejected Diezel so there's no point in beating that to death, you won't gain enough with the Series One 200 over the 100 to warrant it haha, and I've never played with a Fortin.

See also, Mesa Stiletto Deuce and the new Multi-Watt Rectifiers, great for Killswitchy kinda sound particularly and boosted rectos are amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2011)

Honestly man, the best thing to do is to play these amps and see if you like them. We all play different and have different tastes, so telling someone what amp will suit them, opposed to what amp would suit themselves is like asking someone to describe the color blue, or the taste of apples. 

Also, just throwing it out there, most of the folks on here have never even been in the same room as a lot of those amps. Heck, I've played tons of gear of the years and I've only really played the Soldanos on your list, with a little tinkering with a Herbert and One200. 

If all you want is more solid low end, I'd look into perhaps getting a different cab, opposed to a whole new amp. Those Rivera have great lows, so I'd attribute any lack in that regard to your cab. 

All that being said, if you love Marshall and want a killer modded one, then Fortin will probably make you the happiest.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 3, 2011)

If you like the K-Tre, have you tried boosting it with a Tubescreamer-style overdrive to tighten up the lows? I'd definitely try and that a noise gate before selling the amp and moving to a new one.


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

I will throw out there that the cab I'm using for the K Tre' is a Port City 2x12 OS loaded with Scumbacks M75 and H75 65 watt speakers. The K Tre' for sure will hit low and the TS pedal does tighten it up. That's how I'm running now. It is quite noisy like this though. I do have an ISP Decimator ProRack G coming tomorrow. Hopefully this will help a lot in that area. I can't say that I dis-like the Rivera at all, other than the squealing. I love Rivera's products. I think they are way underrated. 

I wish I could just go out and try out some of these amps. That's the reason I've got through so many though. I have to buy high end gear to try it out. Actually, that doesn't bother me too much. I love buying new gear all the time and then turning around and selling it. I know I've been through at least 30 amps over the past couple of years. It's just like the situation I'm in right now. The K Tre' is a killer amp and actually does the job fine. I'm just looking for more for some reason. I think that search will never end. It's all in fun.

I have been through every Mesa Boogie EXCEPT the new Rectifier and the new Mark V. I just never really agreed with the tone. I've tried like hell to agree with it, but in the end I always want to get rid of them. For some crazy reason I seem to always gravitate back to them because I feel it's a wonderful company making a fantastic product. I always feel like I just missed something while I had my last one. The same goes for those Diezels. Now, here I am again looking at another Herbert, lol.

I really do think the SLO or one of Fortin's amps will make me the happiest in the end.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 3, 2011)

I see no reason for you to get rid of the Rivera. IMO...it's comparable to everything you listed except the higher end Fortin heads. Boost that Rivera with that ISP in front to kill the squeal. You should be fine after that.


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

By the way, love the avatar Philligan. That's good stuff.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 3, 2011)

Try a Mesa Mark IV. I haven't used one, but from the sound demo's I've heard they sound great. One band that uses them is Lamb of God so to get an idea-ish listen to them if you have not already.


----------



## budda (Jan 3, 2011)

What are your TS settings and what make and model do you use?

What's your guitar too?


----------



## 155 (Jan 3, 2011)

save yourself some dough and get the JVM it will do evrything you need, and you can buy 4 of them for the price of a diezel, I wouldnt get the slo if your looking for marshall tones...but then again the slo is the shit so...


----------



## pathos45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fortin amps are just redonkulus with the meathead having 6 channels and 12 tubes...But i have heard nothing but great things from it....Someone on here said look at the mark IV, i agree to an extent they ahve great leads, the rythym and clean kindda lack. Look into the mesa mark v's 1000xs better cleans and rythym and the lead is just killer. Plus it has multi watt which u can bring it down to 10 watts running in class a. I spend about 2 weeks striaght looking for the right amp. Tried engls, solandos, other mesas (including the iv's, and mark iic+'s) riveras, oranges, bogner i forget what else and i found the mark v to have the best tone for me. Then again every amp i tried was the best for me i just liked the versitility of the mark v and it having 3 diffrent voicings per channel. The only thing that really pissed me off is the manual and mesa both said dont use the mix of 6l6/el34s which the mark iv's are famous for. Other than that the amp sung when it needed to sing, and got down and drity when the time was right. And if your playing standard e-drop c the "extreem" mode would be perfect for the tones u wanted. Christ listen to lamb of gods "wrath", between the buried and me's "great misdirect" and the new dream theatre album, Petrucci only uses the v's live now.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2011)

Your experience sounds exactly like me over the past two years until last week when I plugged into a Fryette Pitbull 100/CL. EL34s for your Marshall love and TONS of clarity and thump. Zimbloth might be able to let you check one out if you can't find one close. I'm definitely getting one of those. For me it bested a Roadster, Mark IV, 6505+ and various Marshalls.


----------



## tvelt17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Boosted dual recs > any other high gain amp sound

Also you get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

budda said:


> What are your TS settings and what make and model do you use?
> 
> What's your guitar too?



I've got the Keeley Modded TS808 Tube Screamer.
Overdrive: Off to sometimes 8:00 (still very low)
Level: 2:00 - 3:00 mostly & sometimes Full On
Tone: 9:00

The guitars are all over the place. I would say the main 5 would have to be:
EBMM JPX
EBMM Luke BFR
Ibanez Prestige RG3520Z Himalayan Black
Les Paul R9 Murphy Aged
PRS Modern Eagle I


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I agree with the Mesa Boogie comments. I've owned the Mark IV and found it way to hard to find THE tone in it. Great amp, but a major tweaker. I bet the Mark V would be about the same, only have even more killer tones in it.

I am thinking REALLY HARD about the new Multi-Watt Rectifier. I just went and checked those out and they really seem killer. Mesa Boogie really does give a huge bang for the buck. 

Went to tweaking some more on the Rivera K Tre' and that amp screams. It is F'ing HUGE. I really do like that amp A LOT. It will get really heavy. The EQ on that thing is SO sensitive it's crazy. You can move any dial like .25 of a mark and it makes a major difference. Extremely easy to go too far on anything. All the EQ knobs work with or against each other too. You adjust one, you find out that you need to adjust another to really dial it in. After tweaking some more and playing for a while I was thinking it's ridiculous to even be looking for another amp. I might just have to buy the Dual Rectifier as well just because it's so damn inexpensive for a great amp. Hell, if I don't like it I'll flip it. That's the other thing I can say about all the Boogies I've owned. I've never been hurt when reselling it. They hold up pretty damn good on the resale market. We'll see.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 3, 2011)

I've only played the Soldanos on your list, but the SLO is pretty hard to beat. Especially considering you can generally buy and sell used ones for $2k all day, it seems almost silly not to try one.


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I've only played the Soldanos on your list, but the SLO is pretty hard to beat. Especially considering you can generally buy and sell used ones for $2k all day, it seems almost silly not to try one.



Where are you buying SLO100's for $2000. I'll buy one right now at that price. Every one I've seen has been $2500-$2800 on the used market. Of course, that is with the Depth Mod, like everyone says is the only way to go with a SLO. Even at the $2700ish, the SLO holds it's value extremely well. I do think I've got to try one for sure. Like you said, it is almost silly not to try one.


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Jan 3, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Try a Mesa Mark IV. I haven't used one, but from the sound demo's I've heard they sound great. One band that uses them is Lamb of God so to get an idea-ish listen to them if you have not already.



kickass amp forreal, just got mine!


----------



## 155 (Jan 3, 2011)

toddf007 said:


> Where are you buying SLO100's for $2000. I'll buy one right now at that price. Every one I've seen has been $2500-$2800 on the used market. Of course, that is with the Depth Mod, like everyone says is the only way to go with a SLO. Even at the $2700ish, the SLO holds it's value extremely well. I do think I've got to try one for sure. Like you said, it is almost silly not to try one.


yeah never seen one for 2g's or it would be mine...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, I guess that was a couple of years ago when no one had any money . When I was last looking for one there were generally 2-3 on eBay for 1800-2300. Looks like they've come back up in price since then, sorry about that. I'm not sure how I feel about the depth mod though, it might be helpful at low volumes or playing alone but I can't see it being useful playing with a band.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2011)

If you have money I'd go for Roadster over the dual. The Roadster is so much more versatile and the hi-gain tone sounds better as well.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want an ultra-aggressive Marshall sound, try Splawn or the Budda Superdrive 45.


----------



## pathos45 (Jan 4, 2011)

toddf007 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I agree with the Mesa Boogie comments. I've owned the Mark IV and found it way to hard to find THE tone in it. Great amp, but a major tweaker. I bet the Mark V would be about the same, only have even more killer tones in it.
> 
> I am thinking REALLY HARD about the new Multi-Watt Rectifier. I just went and checked those out and they really seem killer. Mesa Boogie really does give a huge bang for the buck.
> 
> Went to tweaking some more on the Rivera K Tre' and that amp screams. It is F'ing HUGE. I really do like that amp A LOT. It will get really heavy. The EQ on that thing is SO sensitive it's crazy. You can move any dial like .25 of a mark and it makes a major difference. Extremely easy to go too far on anything. All the EQ knobs work with or against each other too. You adjust one, you find out that you need to adjust another to really dial it in. After tweaking some more and playing for a while I was thinking it's ridiculous to even be looking for another amp. I might just have to buy the Dual Rectifier as well just because it's so damn inexpensive for a great amp. Hell, if I don't like it I'll flip it. That's the other thing I can say about all the Boogies I've owned. I've never been hurt when reselling it. They hold up pretty damn good on the resale market. We'll see.


 
to be compleatly honest the mark v was one of the easiest amps to get use to and get a good tone out of. Its one of thouse amps that sounds good once u plug in and get a base setting adn it gets even better as u tweek. Also someone said somethin bout the vht/fryette cl100 if your going to go vht/fryette route dont sell short and buy a ultralead 100 with the geq, i had the cl100 with geq sold it for the mark best thing i ever did.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2011)

i got a little endorsement deal from Blackstar this past summer/fall and we did extensive work with the 200 and its really a gem of an amp. it sounds really good. I must say their Artisan heads are fantastic pieces. Anyway. they are definitely worth a play before being dismissed.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 4, 2011)

as you are a marshall tone guy check this out
Marshall JCM900 4100


----------



## col (Jan 4, 2011)

For what you want to do, I'd look into Titan Amplification, the Mako MakoPlex or Peters Gryphon.

If you didn't like the Herbert, all of the Fortin clips I've heard have reminded me a lot of mine, so personally I'd move those down the list.



> Black Label Society, Ozzy (including Gus' work), Killswitch Engage, Metallica, Rob Zombie, Pantera



The problem is that all of these bands use(d) very different types of amps: BLS/Ozzy=Marshall, KSE=Framus Cobra, then lots of other amps, Metallica=Mesa, then Diezel VH4, Rob Zombie=Marshall, Pantera=SS Randall.

Maybe tell more in terms of how tight the low end should be, high or low mid oriented, dark or bright, dry or saturated etc?


----------



## Rook (Jan 4, 2011)

col said:


> these bands use(d) very different types of amps: BLS/Ozzy=Marshall/Blackstar, KSE=Peavey 5150/Mesa Dual Rectifier/Mesa Roadster/H&K Triamp/Framus Dragon/Marshal Vintage Modern, Metallica=Marshall/Mesa Mark Series/Mesa Triple Rectifier/Diezel VH4, Rob Zombie=Marshall, Pantera=Marshall/SS Randall.



Fixed, haha

EDIT:900th Post


----------



## Darren James (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you ever tried a framus cobra? Boosted and tweaked they have the ultimate kse tone.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2011)

Darren James said:


> Have you ever tried a framus cobra? Boosted and tweaked they have the ultimate kse tone.



Really? I spent a *long* time with one boosted at my friend Kevan's house. Got some passable tones, but nothing worth the outlay... it's a very fizzy and very scooped amp, with a lead channel that's basically useless, even if the crunch channel is alright with a lot of tweaking.


----------



## Rook (Jan 4, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Really? I spent a *long* time with one boosted at my friend Kevan's house. Got some passable tones, but nothing worth the outlay... it's a very fizzy and very scooped amp, with a lead channel that's basically useless, even if the crunch channel is alright with a lot of tweaking.



I definitely agree. Of the Framus catalog, the Dragon is a much better amp, but you still couldn't give me one.


Well you could, but I'd sell it.


----------



## Darren James (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd have to disagree with you. What cab did you try it through? The thing with the cobra is that is not a djent style amp. At least I don't find it to be and I know this board love there ( a do I). I use the crunch channel and have no fizz but I agree with you on the lead channel though. I must also admit that mine has a push pull tight mod on the deep switch. When pulled out it tightens the drive up which may be why I don't have the "fizz" so you may be right but I love mine.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2011)

Darren James said:


> I'd have to disagree with you. What cab did you try it through? The thing with the cobra is that is not a djent style amp. At least I don't find it to be and I know this board love there ( a do I). I use the crunch channel and have no fizz but I agree with you on the lead channel though. I must also admit that mine has a push pull tight mod on the deep switch. When pulled out it tightens the drive up which may be why I don't have the "fizz" so you may be right but I love mine.



I don't 'djent,' and in fact I am probably one of the least likely people on this board to do so. I am mainly a hard rock/80s metal/classic rock player 

It was through a V30s-loaded Line 6 Vetta 4x12. Tried a variety of guitars, settings, and pedals, even my Gibson-scale Aldrich-loaded mahogany superstrat that absolutely loves more British-voiced amps. Literally spent about five hours with the thing over two days since it was the only amp there and I wanted to like it. Too much gain, not enough mids even with the knob dimed, and a very harsh, fizzy top end that doesn't go away with volume.


----------



## pathos45 (Jan 4, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> I don't 'djent,' and in fact I am probably one of the least likely people on this board to do so. I am mainly a hard rock/80s metal/classic rock player
> 
> It was through a *V30s-loaded Line 6 Vetta 4x12*. Tried a variety of guitars, settings, and pedals, even my Gibson-scale Aldrich-loaded mahogany superstrat that absolutely loves more British-voiced amps. Literally spent about five hours with the thing over two days since it was the only amp there and I wanted to like it. Too much gain, not enough mids even with the knob dimed, and a very harsh, fizzy top end that doesn't go away with volume.


 
line 6 cabs are made like crap in my mind, even if they have v30s in it i still feel they sound 1000 times worse than another cab with v30s...i also just dislike v30s for this reason and this reason only. They are terrible if they arnt broken in, when they do finally break in you got to have them in a well built cab or they sound a bit better than before they were broken in but still sound like shit. Probally why ill rock eminence speakers for the rest of my life.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2011)

pathos45 said:


> line 6 cabs are made like crap in my mind, even if they have v30s in it i still feel they sound 1000 times worse than another cab with v30s...i also just dislike v30s for this reason and this reason only. They are terrible if they arnt broken in, when they do finally break in you got to have them in a well built cab or they sound a bit better than before they were broken in but still sound like shit. Probally why ill rock eminence speakers for the rest of my life.



Maybe true for a Spider cab, but the Vetta cabs are on par with any other non-boutique cab.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Maybe true for a Spider cab, but the Vetta cabs are on par with any other non-boutique cab.


this is true. the Vetta Cabs are quite nice, ive been happily surprised every time ive used one.


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 4, 2011)

All fantastic suggestions. Owned the Marshall JVM410, 4 Splawns, 3 Voodoo Platinum modded Marshalls, Mark IV, Roadster, VHT Pittbull UL100. You guys all have really good suggestions, I've just already owned them once before. 

I really do think I will try the SLO100 if I can find a pretty sweet one for the right price. I've always heard nothing but the very best comments on that amp.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> From what you wrote there, I'd go SLO.





It is, as the OP says, an amazing sounding amp.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2011)

pathos45 said:


> to be compleatly honest the mark v was one of the easiest amps to get use to and get a good tone out of. Its one of thouse amps that sounds good once u plug in and get a base setting adn it gets even better as u tweek. Also someone said somethin bout the vht/fryette cl100 if your going to go vht/fryette route dont sell short and buy a ultralead 100 with the geq, i had the cl100 with geq sold it for the mark best thing i ever did.


 
Yeah, see and I'm the opposite. I didn't like the Mesa (6L6), but I loved the 100CL (EL34). IIrc, the UL is a KT88 amp (as is the Sig:X) and the CLs are EL34, so the UL is going to sound different than the CL. An upgrade from the CL might be the CLX, since the power tubes are the same.

With respect to the OP, these are all high gain amps, but fundamentally there are some pretty big differences: some of them are EL34 and some are 6L6, so it's tough to find the best one, but maybe an amp that can handle both EL34 and 6L6 in tandem (like some Mesa's) would be the best, so it's a bit of both.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Meathead and love the godamn thing! I play in a groove metal band right now with it, but I also play Morbid Angel style death metal, and some blues shit as well on the side and the amp can cover it all without any boosting which is a plus for me! before I had my Meathead I also had the prototype bones at my house for a month and loved it as well! it could cover a ton of territory as well! Played a Natas and that is next on the list to get! I would love a Dar Forza Quattro as well as a few other amps, but honestly with the Meathead it is hard to look elsewhere!

Cheers!

C


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2011)

pathos45 said:


> line 6 cabs are made like crap in my mind, even if they have v30s in it i still feel they sound 1000 times worse than another cab with v30s...i also just dislike v30s for this reason and this reason only. They are terrible if they arnt broken in, when they do finally break in you got to have them in a well built cab or they sound a bit better than before they were broken in but still sound like shit. Probally why ill rock eminence speakers for the rest of my life.



Those Vetta cabs are quite good, actually. Also, I happen to like V30s, because I like lots of midrange. If an amp still sounds scooped and gets lost in a mix through V30s, either you're doing something wrong, or the amp manufacturer is. Since I spent so much time with the thing (and I generally like to think I can dial in amps) I feel like it was more the amp's fault.


----------



## col (Jan 5, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> It was through a V30s-loaded Line 6 Vetta 4x12.



Cobras sound awful through V30s in my opinion. The best I got out of it was through greenbacks or Emi P50's. But I eventually got rid of it because I found the lead channel pretty useless as well.


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2011)

Buddy likes the amp he owns, smart man 

Pick up a 2010 *triple* rectifier and enjoy.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 5, 2011)

Look at the Dar Forza amp. It's unreal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WUarshfvDA


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys he likes what he has


----------



## toddf007 (Jan 5, 2011)

DiezelMonster said:


> I have a Meathead and love the godamn thing! I play in a groove metal band right now with it, but I also play Morbid Angel style death metal, and some blues shit as well on the side and the amp can cover it all without any boosting which is a plus for me! before I had my Meathead I also had the prototype bones at my house for a month and loved it as well! it could cover a ton of territory as well! Played a Natas and that is next on the list to get! I would love a Dar Forza Quattro as well as a few other amps, but honestly with the Meathead it is hard to look elsewhere!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> C


Thanks for chiming in DiezelMonster. Do you still feel like the MeatHead is really worth $5K when there's others out there from $2 - $3K that are hard to beat.

I was hoping to find someone that has experience with these Fortin super stratosphere priced amps. I've just got to know if they are truly worth that kind of a price tag. The clips I've found sound killer and give me GAS, but then I look at that price tag again and just think?????? Emailed Mike yesterday and he replied very quickly. Kudos for that. Fast response times is always a good thing IMO. He said pay 50% deposit today and receive the amp in August 2011. I know I got super sick of waiting for all of my custom built Splawns. With those the wait was always about 16 weeks. Maybe that's because one time I was told 2 to 3 weeks and the other amps I was told 8 weeks. Maybe the wait would not be so painful if he just came out like Mike did and say pay me the deposit today and you will see the amp in 8 months. I will say that even though Splawn makes a great amp and at a SUPER GREAT PRICE for what you get. I've got a sour taste in my mouth just because of what I just wrote. My theory is this: If you tell someone something, Back It Up. You don't tell someone a much shorter time just to get the order and then sit on it like it's no big deal. Just my .02$


----------



## Rook (Jan 5, 2011)

col said:


> Cobras sound awful


 

Fixed 

Nah it's not _that_ bad but I found it very very fizzy and scoopy through the Cobra cab (Greenbacks I think?). Not my thing at all.

Also, I don't play djent, screw that, I'm still stuck in the early 90's. Vetta cabs are bloody brilliant for the money. If you like V30s of course.


----------

